# College



## andrew141 (Aug 19, 2016)

How is college going for you? What are you studying/why? Are you going to community college, university? Grades? Making friends? 

I'll start off by saying my CC experience right now kind of sucks. I've met some interesting people but overall I just go there for a few hours a day then come rushing home after class and am not really involved at all. I've acquainted myself with some people in classes but I don't think they'd really consider me a friend. Anyways, I'd like to here other people's opinions/experience. Thanks


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm going to a university. My grades SUCK so far. I am making friends with older people. They're a lot nicer than the ones around my age. Also, I don't have a car. So I can't leave right when class is over unfortunately. I spend time at the food court pretending like I'm busy when actually I'm not.


----------



## andrew141 (Aug 19, 2016)

Farideh said:


> I'm going to a university. My grades SUCK so far. I am making friends with older people. They're a lot nicer than the ones around my age. Also, I don't have a car. So I can't leave right when class is over unfortunately. I spend time at the food court pretending like I'm busy when actually I'm not.


Uni huh, sounds better than cc


----------



## bee2 (Oct 25, 2016)

college is ok, I don't have friends per-say, but there are people I hang out with on occasion, but my social life is really the least of my concerns at this point. My grades are horrendously bad, and the saddest part is that I do try, I'm just dumb. well there's no accounting for genetics I guess. O, and I'm pretty sure I'm going mad. so all in all just waiting for something to go right in my life. I think i may be waiting forever.


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

College is going pretty great. I'm trying to finish this quarter as a Biological Sciences major and transfer into Social Ecology. Currently going to a UC down in SoCal. I miss the Bay Area already. It's just not the same. I haven't got the chance to explore down here, so I think that's why I feel really stuffy all the time. I have my last midterms for this week tomorrow, but I think I'm doing decent. Not too badly in college, but not great. 

College experience wise, I've been trying to force myself to leave the dorm more often, but I just don't know what to do. I've always been the type to just relax in the room or somewhere alone. I did meet some really cool people through my classes and clubs. I would definitely recommend looking at the clubs there and see if there's anything that interests you


----------



## andrew141 (Aug 19, 2016)

May19 said:


> College is going pretty great. I'm trying to finish this quarter as a Biological Sciences major and transfer into Social Ecology. Currently going to a UC down in SoCal. I miss the Bay Area already. It's just not the same. I haven't got the chance to explore down here, so I think that's why I feel really stuffy all the time. I have my last midterms for this week tomorrow, but I think I'm doing decent. Not too badly in college, but not great.
> 
> College experience wise, I've been trying to force myself to leave the dorm more often, but I just don't know what to do. I've always been the type to just relax in the room or somewhere alone. I did meet some really cool people through my classes and clubs. I would definitely recommend looking at the clubs there and see if there's anything that interests you


I think CCs a little different than a university club wise but I get where you're coming from.


----------



## andrew141 (Aug 19, 2016)

bee2 said:


> college is ok, I don't have friends per-say, but there are people I hang out with on occasion, but my social life is really the least of my concerns at this point. My grades are horrendously bad, and the saddest part is that I do try, I'm just dumb. well there's no accounting for genetics I guess. O, and I'm pretty sure I'm going mad. so all in all just waiting for something to go right in my life. I think i may be waiting forever.


Haha I feel the exact same way as you, I guess we just need to start small.


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

andrew141 said:


> I think CCs a little different than a university club wise but I get where you're coming from.


hmm it may be, but that doesn't mean you can't meet people there? I've met some really cool people from CC last because the club I was in for high school was collaborating with the CC's clubs. I know there's a difference, but I'm sure you can still meet people.


----------



## Tomcat123 (Sep 30, 2015)

I commuted to university. I hated it. It was embarrassing, I do not think anyone even knew my name at the whole school. I got along better with the professors than any of the kids. I found it to be a very isolating experience. My grades were okay, but I had no life other than school and working so I had the time to study. 

If you want advice, the best I can say is that you should try a balance. I do not know if people make friends at CC, the dynamics of that, but at university it is expected and I ****in sucked miserably on the social front...


----------



## andrew141 (Aug 19, 2016)

Tomcat123 said:


> I commuted to university. I hated it. It was embarrassing, I do not think anyone even knew my name at the whole school. I got along better with the professors than any of the kids. I found it to be a very isolating experience. My grades were okay, but I had no life other than school and working so I had the time to study.
> 
> If you want advice, the best I can say is that you should try a balance. I do not know if people make friends at CC, the dynamics of that, but at university it is expected and I ****in sucked miserably on the social front...


It's not really implied for people to make friends since a lot of people are older and are going there just so they can move up the ladder with a degree, but I guess it's all about the type of people you meet.


----------



## theExile (Oct 26, 2016)

Pro-tip for those who are still in college. Get a internship while in college. You are going to regret it not getting one after you graduate from college. I know we got it tough with SA, but if you seriously want a job soon after you graduate, you are going to need some type of experience to put on that resume. I'm really regretting not even trying to apply for any type of internship while I was in college.


----------



## andrew141 (Aug 19, 2016)

theExile said:


> Pro-tip for those who are still in college. Get a internship while in college. You are going to regret it not getting one after you graduate from college. I know we got it tough with SA, but if you seriously want a job soon after you graduate, you are going to need some type of experience to put on that resume. I'm really regretting not even trying to apply for any type of internship while I was in college.


Isn't An internship just free labor, I get that you need experience, but I'm already working.


----------



## theExile (Oct 26, 2016)

andrew141 said:


> Isn't An internship just free labor, I get that you need experience, but I'm already working.


Depending on your major, some are paid. Preferably, you want those ones, but experience and references are really handy, especially when your focused career maybe clogged with abundance of those graduating majors.


----------



## theExile (Oct 26, 2016)

andrew141 said:


> Isn't An internship just free labor, I get that you need experience, but I'm already working.


To add, I wouldn't worry about until after you sophomore year. You are going to want to aim for your junior year, alot of them start opening up around then. Alot of them seemed to be sort of exclusive to junior I noticed.


----------



## andrew141 (Aug 19, 2016)

theExile said:


> To add, I wouldn't worry about until after you sophomore year. You are going to want to aim for your junior year, alot of them start opening up around then. Alot of them seemed to be sort of exclusive to junior I noticed.


I'm not that worried, as I should've been worried when I was a freshman in high school, I should've been worried the day I was born, I'm thinking about dropping out anyways n I don't think you should waste any more time on me. Thanks for trying to help though, I appreciate it.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Well... right now its ok i guess. 

It's still very hard for me to make friends, and I'm still not even sure what I want to major in. Though I think I've made my final decision. 

I kind of made friends this year, maybe like 2 at the least? Which isn't bad I guess. Hopefully I can actually say that I am friends with these people because right now it's at that awkward stage. 

Grades are good, I'm made the deans list the second semester of my freshman year, this semester though.... isn't looking as good.


----------



## asynje (Oct 24, 2016)

andrew141 said:


> How is college going for you? What are you studying/why? Are you going to community college, university? Grades? Making friends?


I study at a Danish university where I study to become a librarian because I've always loved visiting the library and I feel comfortable at libraries. I just love the atmosphere there  .
We are only 10 people in my class so we all know each other and we have a very close bond and we support each other  So that part of it is going well. But I always feel like I'm not contributing enough in group work and during the classes because I don't speak up in class, ever. It has unfortunately not improved.. My grades are very good though, because a lot of our exams are written exams.


----------



## andrew141 (Aug 19, 2016)

asynje said:


> I study at a Danish university where I study to become a librarian because I've always loved visiting the library and I feel comfortable at libraries. I just love the atmosphere there  .
> We are only 10 people in my class so we all know each other and we have a very close bond and we support each other  So that part of it is going well. But I always feel like I'm not contributing enough in group work and during the classes because I don't speak up in class, ever. It has unfortunately not improved.. My grades are very good though, because a lot of our exams are written exams.


That's good


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

andrew141 said:


> How is college going for you? What are you studying/why? Are you going to community college, university? Grades? Making friends?


I kind of just started, havnet gotten any grades yet, but I feel like I'm not college-level. I'm going to a Norwegian college.. not sure how it translates in community or university or all that.
Today I realised I am defenitly not going to make any friends during my 3 years here.
The one girl I've had any connection to doesn't want to be on the same group as me, so I'm going to give her her space. I'm finding it really hard to relate to people. Really not fitting in at all. At least I hope I get some decent grades. We should be getting our first ones soon enough.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

started uni this year, studying archaeology and art history. i still don't have any grades but judging by the thousands of pages i have to learn, they probably won't be the best. i have to give presentations all the time, awful. anxiety isn't helping either. i have the chance to meet many people at parties, i just can't bring myself to go to them. i met 6 people but that's it, we just met.


----------



## Yumi (Nov 1, 2016)

I just started my first year and I didn't get grades yet. I'm really trying, but I still feel like I do everything wrong (I really don't know if it's really the case or if it's just my low self esteem...). What I'm really struggling with right now is friends. I do have one who studies the same thing as I do, and I've known her since I was six years old. But she has become really independent and extrovert and has lots of friends, while I'm much more dependent on her and don't have anyone else. In our class, she has become friends with two guys who seem nice and everything, but I just can't bring myself to say even one word to them. I just stand there while they talk or I read a book or draw or something else to act as a 'shield'. It's a super uncomfortable situation... ^^'


----------



## NewCat (Jan 20, 2015)

College is...both good and bad. So far, I'm getting good grades and all. But it's like every time that I am in College, I feel so...insignificant. I feel more isolated than I've ever been in my life, and I can't really understand it. Yeah, it can be the fact that it's such a huge campus and population of students, to cause my isolated feelings, but I think it's much more than that.:serious:

It's not like I live on campus away from family. I live with my family and catch a ride to college every week day. But...Idk

I find myself crying more at nights, and feeling somewhat empty inside. Now I'm stuck trying to bury these ridiculous feelings, and the fact that I constantly just want to be held. Why?...I don't know really.:blank


----------



## Dasheen (Nov 17, 2016)

Yumi said:


> I just started my first year and I didn't get grades yet. I'm really trying, but I still feel like I do everything wrong (I really don't know if it's really the case or if it's just my low self esteem...). What I'm really struggling with right now is friends. I do have one who studies the same thing as I do, and I've known her since I was six years old. But she has become really independent and extrovert and has lots of friends, while I'm much more dependent on her and don't have anyone else. In our class, she has become friends with two guys who seem nice and everything, but I just can't bring myself to say even one word to them. I just stand there while they talk or I read a book or draw or something else to act as a 'shield'. It's a super uncomfortable situation... ^^'


Basically my situation :frown2:


----------



## Flutterlee (Aug 11, 2016)

i didn't really meet anyone in Community college, once i started going to a bigger university after the 2 years i met people who had similar interests and made better connections. It still hard sometimes tho to really become actual friends with a person ..hard to go from acquaintance to friend. but I'm trying. i have met at least one person as im going to grad classes that i think i could be friends with.


----------

